
Life Breathed Into Dead Project - njrc
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/life-breathed-into-dead-project
======
zem
one of the commenters nailed it - there are people who think these sorts of
mind games are "inspirational leadership". some of them do succeed, and it's
mostly because they have a really good team who see through them, shrug and
decide to make a go of things anyway. the inspirational leadership is seen as
merely another obstacle in the way of getting things done, which can be
allowed for and worked around.

------
ryan-allen
I'm glad this didn't get any votes. This tripe doesn't belong on HN.

------
danso
This sounds like the early days of Apple, but with more Jobs and not enough
Woz.

~~~
Fliko
Yeah, I can understand the need to crackdown with a team and get them on the
move but the dude's ego just shines out of his asshole. The dude needs to
realize the difference between cracking down and being pretentious; felt like
I was reading a scene from 'The Social Network' for a second.

